# Feel bad after therapy



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Does anyone else feel really bad after therapy and the next day. It seems to take me a while to get over each session. I think it's because you talk about things you'd rather not. Later as the days pass and I go between thinking yes it is that bad; then no it's not that bad and so on like a see-saw.


----------



## island (Aug 9, 2005)

Sometimes I do feel bad after therapy, but usually I feel better after therapy. Even though it's somewhat embarrassing and uncomfortable to talk about my issues, I usually feel better since I know that my therapist understands me and because I know that I'm taking steps to heal myself. Sometimes (ok, a lot of the time) I'm so stuck in a negative mindset that having a neutral person to challenge those thoughts is priceless.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Depends what style of therapy.

Psychodynamic therapy will leave you bummed out because you must access the past pain. 'Traditional' CBT will tend to leave you feeling happier (though perhaps mildly anxious abotu upcoming behavioural experiments) as there is less trawling of traumatic incidents. Compassion based CBT will tend to leave you feeling really great, having dug up the past, done a cognitive reframe and then used powerful emotional techniques to heal you.

Its horses for courses.


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

I think because mine's not just about social anxiety that's why it's so difficult. We haven't done any cbt and I still don't understand her style. It's only my third visit coming up this week.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I used to feel bad after meeting with my jerk of a psychiatrist. She was rude and insensitive. Im glad shes not my psychiatrist anymore.


----------



## emeraldoceans (Sep 13, 2006)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> Depends what style of therapy.
> 
> Psychodynamic therapy will leave you bummed out because you must access the past pain. .


 :agree Plus as you say lilly you have not yet been to your 3rd session yet. Stick with it, i wish you well!


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I usually feel bad afterward because I don't like the therapist/psychiatrist. I like the psychiatrist guy I've seen the last few times...but I had to go see the therapist there the other day, a foreign woman(again I'm not racist or prejudice against foreign people. I just don't like them as doctors) and she was kind of a *****.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Cant you guys shop around? I thought paying for your medical meant you got some consumer leverage ...


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks emeraldoceans. I'm about to go to a session and never thought I'd make it. Also yeah-yeah my gp got me onto this therapist and it's a special government-subsidised plan so I guess I wouldn't know what to do if I want to leave. I can't tell if she's any good - I'm baffled at the moment.


----------

